# The streets of Indonesia in Black and White !



## neneaniket (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, i am starting a new thread, the streets of Indonesia in Black and White. I had been to Indonesia recently, and the street life was ecstatic ! If anyone else has a few more of such snaps, they are most welcome to post !

Let me start here by posting this one - 

Street ! by Aniket !, on Flickr


----------



## neneaniket (Dec 14, 2012)

One more, 

Hamara Bajaj in Indonesia ! by Aniket !, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, in June I will be able to add to this. I'll be in Jakarta. Any suggestions?


----------



## neneaniket (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes ! Do visit the Monas, the view from the top is spectacular ! Also visit the Taman Indah in Jakarta for a glimpse of the preserved Indonesian cultures from Sumatra to New guinea, Also visit the Pulau Seribu area near Jakarta....


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you. Keep the tips coming. I am very much looking forward to my visit.


----------



## neneaniket (Dec 14, 2012)

You will be surprised by the warmth of the people, that they offer you. And if you speak even a few words of their language, they are most delighted ! Simple people with simple life....


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 14, 2012)

Cool Eric.  I hope you enjoy my home country!  Hope you get to travel outside Jakarta too.  Like Jogjakarta and Bali.


----------



## neneaniket (Dec 14, 2012)

Robin, i have been to Indonesia twice, making Surabaya as my base and heading toward solo, jogja, Bali, Mt. Bromo, and on the second trip, heading towards Jakarta, Mt Kellud, etc.....i  loved Bahasa, learned it in India and spoke very well there, Saya cinta bahasa sekarang, Belajar dari India  
I would most certainly like to go there again...


----------



## neneaniket (Dec 14, 2012)

Streeet ! by Aniket !, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you both. I will be there for a military exercise so my reach wont be too far, but I am very excited to see Indonesia. I have heard so many great things about it. As you think of things please offer them up neneaniket and Robin, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 14, 2012)

You must visit Borobudur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But that is not close to Jakarta  .  Taman Mini is probably your best bet.  Taman Mini = Small Garden.   It is like a large museum where they showcase all of the Indonesian different ethnic groups.


----------



## neneaniket (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes i saw Borobudur, as well as Prambanan. Loved the Ramayana Ballet at the Prambanan ! its ironic that, Ramayana, an Indian Epic, and i saw it in Indonesia ! Proud of them...


----------



## neneaniket (Dec 18, 2012)

one more...




pondering and wandering ! by Aniket !, on Flickr


----------



## Atheist (Dec 27, 2012)

I live in Jakarta. It's the armpit of Indonesia. Many beautiful places in Indonesia. Lush tropical settings. The city center, where you find Monas, is an unrealistic image of Jakarta. They keep it nice like that for the tourists and visiting business men/ government officials. If you want to see real Jakarta life then get away from the city center and visit the surrounding areas. Lepers still walk around asking for money. Rivers of garbage, children working on the streets collecting garbage.

Indonesia is a photogenic place for sure, but if you want the lasting images leave the tourist areas and visit the real Jakarta.

I'd like to add... That yes the people are nice, but once the novelty wears off you see things for what they are. Outside of Jakarta you will find the truly beautiful and cultural uniqueness of Indonesia.


----------

